# I do recommend pool now



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

If you complain about not being busy enough then not accepting pool will make it worse. Even if pool affects ratings, they get you more passengers and help you get to your bonus faster.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Being in such a busy market you shouldnt need to drive for bonuses. If I ignore a pool ping an x ping usually isnt too far off.

I find I make more money by being selective, driving x and picking up higher rated pax in hot areas then jumping on every ping hoping I hit the jackpot.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Being in such a busy market you shouldnt need to drive for bonuses. If I ignore a pool ping an x ping usually isnt too far off.
> 
> I find I make more money by being selective, driving x and picking up higher rated pax in hot areas then jumping on every ping hoping I hit the jackpot.


Bonuses are free money


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

That was the whole design of incentives, to make you take pool.

What they steal from you in multi-pax pick ups is given back in guarantees or whatever crap they have cooking in their meth lab.

You aren't making more money, you are making the money you should be making while you turn uberpool into a success.

Dogs need a bone thrown at them from time to time.


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

*Yea, pool is cool when you are trying to reach a guarantee. Otherwise, avoid it at all costs.*


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Bonuses are free money


Nothing is free.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

If the guarantees are too ridiculous for me (55 trips during the weekends), it wouldn't matter cause I know I wouldnt be able to do that many within a 6 hour shift per day.

I have been doing the weekday guarantees lately and I find that POOL indeed helps you. Short trips are far more prevalent during the weekdays too.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

The problem with uber pool and even uber x is that eventually the buisy routine takes a toll on you and your car. The less people you drive the better. The less you are in the city the better. Better for you, your car and most of all the chances of you crashing are increased greatly if you pickup pool.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> The problem with uber pool and even uber x is that eventually the buisy routine takes a toll on you and your car. The less people you drive the better. The less you are in the city the better. Better for you, your car and most of all the chances of you crashing are increased greatly if you pickup pool.


Well you're either here to drive or not. I guess never going out is the safest thing to do.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

I drive but my fare average is light years higher than the average uber driver. Out ot the last 100 fares i have only a few that are below 15$ gross. I drive an suv but accept all calls even x when it surges. I never take pool even when pool is surging 2x. At 3x i may consider it


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

I really dont understand why anyone would consider taking a pool pax. These people would rather waste 10 minutes out of their life to save 2$ instead of hopping into an uber x and sit by them selves. I am allergic to this type of personality. Its not cheap. Its incrediblt stingy


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

what are these guarantees you speak of.. i havent seen an uber promo in over 4 months


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Paulmsr uber in many markets have promitions like drive 65 trips and make 200$ more. I get them weekly and never chased them. They are designed to lower your hourly net while decreasing the possibility of surges. Ubers prime directive is to kill the surge. Having drivers chase incentives solves their surge problem


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

i know what they are i was being sarcastic since they stopped sending them to me months ago, around here they just pick and choose who they want to give them too.. around here its mainly just boost promos now so you rarely see surges in philly area, at most 2.5 and its very brief when it does happen


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

paulmsr said:


> i know what they are i was being sarcastic since they stopped sending them to me months ago, around here they just pick and choose who they want to give them too.. around here its mainly just boost promos now so you rarely see surges in philly area, at most 2.5 and its very brief when it does happen


Same thing in CT. Bonuses are never, and guarantees are rare, only go to certain drivers, and suck anyway.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

This evil company is very smart. Dont understimate them. When the time comes they will pay dearly for their offenses and their private equity investors who are blind will learn a great lesson. Dont fund evil.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

they get you more passengers and help you get to your bonus faster.[/QUOTE]

Only advantage to pool


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

I was up in ct a few weeks back. Saw a crazy 3x surge up in stamford around 10pm. I knew it was fake but couldnt resist testing it. Spoofed in there on all calls and waited 10 mins. Only got pings outside of the surge zone. Riders are wising up and waiting for surge to end. I dont even take surge fares anymore its a surefire way to get lower rating. In nyc if your rating falls below 4.8 you loose black and suv dispatch so no more surge fares for me. I ignore them.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Paulmsr uber in many markets have promitions like drive 65 trips and make 200$ more.


Which is a $3.08 "bonus" for each one of those 65 rides -- IF, in fact you are actually able to complete 65.

But Poo fares are way less than X, especially if you pick up additional pax.

If any number of those rides were Poo, how much did you* lose* in fare revenue to _potentially_ get a bonus? I've seen complaints in some markets that the Poo is 70-80% of their pings. If you accept even 50% Poo rides, I bet you would lose money overall, even with the bonus.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Nothing is free.


Death is free.
Worn out cars cost.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

paulmsr said:


> what are these guarantees you speak of.. i havent seen an uber promo in over 4 months


I've never seen one. :/


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Anyone driving around with 3 pool riders in their car is directly responsible for 2 drivers sitting parked somewhere, twiddling their thumbs. All 3 of those butts should be in different cars, generating income for three drivers.

Not that you should _care _about other drivers, but at least be aware what's going on.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Anyone driving around with 3 pool riders in their car is directly responsible for 2 drivers sitting parked somewhere, twiddling their thumbs. All 3 of those butts should be in different cars, generating income for three drivers.
> 
> Not that you should _care _about other drivers, but at least be aware what's going on.


 I totally agree, It's less rides for drivers, We don't have pool in my market but the only thing uber throw out to drivers in my market is boost guarantees and fairly decent surges on the weekends. Pool is a ridiculous concept to begin with, The more people in your car the more gas you burn and maintenance....You definitely lose money doing uber pools.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

It's not slow, last week my friends earned payout $1.450 from Uber and $540 from lyft. He told me that he went to bar, football stadium and basket game .


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Bonuses are free money


Just the type of sucker thinking that Uber takes advantage of.

Bonuses get you to take crappy trips you normally wouldnt


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Bonus? What bonus?


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Lol bonus has been going down. Not worth it when you are making dollar extra on pool ride. Still less then uber x


----------



## SwoldieR408 (Dec 7, 2016)

Ain't no FREE lunch bud.


----------



## jjfad (Jan 5, 2017)

I am glad to yield my pool ping to DRider85. Any and All of my pool ping. All to you. God bless you. As they say, somebody gotta do it.

For the rest of you here is the number.

UberX
Minimum Fare : $5.15

Per Minute : $0.15
Per Mile : $0.90
Booking Fee : $1.65

Fare : $5.15 - $1.65 = $3.50

Driver Payout : $3.50 * 75% = $2.625

Uber Profit : $2.525

*Uber Profit Margin per Minimum Fare : 50%*

Good job, suckers!

UberPool adds Safe Rider Fee of $1.65 further increasing Uber Profit Margin at the expense of Drivers.

===
Booking Fee should be folded into Fare as part of the total Fare and split with Driver.
Total Fare : $5.15
Driver Payout : $3.86

This is better if Base Payout is $3.50 for ANY pickup. $3.50 is equitable, current payout is sub-minimum wage, illegal and immoral.

So Do Not Pickup anything that you believe will not pay for than $3.50. At $3.50, it still is not profitable but no reason to avoid it.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

I chased ubers 1.6 guarantee one day in manhattan. Took only xL pings. Couldnt break that 35$ an hour net which i can achieve on any day without boost. Its all b.s. dont chase the surge or boost. Their algo is designed to give you short fares in peak traffic if you are on boost.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> If you complain about not being busy enough then not accepting pool will make it worse. Even if pool affects ratings, they get you more passengers and help you get to your bonus faster.


When you joined UP you were clearly an Uber stooge, then you lay low for a while, now I guess you've decided you've built some credibility and can start pushing the corporate agenda again. How's Karen Stein these days? Do you guys take turns on Travis.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Uberant i am not sure if drider is an uber shill mostly because he says the same nonsense that many other drivere say. These people make 18$ an hour and they think they living large. I average over 40$ an hour net with uber and think i am a slave. Even at over 100$ an hour my opinion will not change. Uber is evil. If you are a driver for uber and think otherwise you are a fool


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Uberant i am not sure if drider is an uber shill mostly because he says the same nonsense that many other drivere say. These people make 18$ an hour and they think they living large. I average over 40$ an hour net with uber and think i am a slave. Even at over 100$ an hour my opinion will not change. Uber is evil. If you are a driver for uber and think otherwise you are a fool


He was absolutely, for sure going to a meetup in SF where GoatLove was gonna give him $50 just for showing up and not being an Uber staffer. Then somehow it slipped his mind.
Yes Uber is evil, as is their Social Media Infiltration Dept.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Guys, for real, stop with the "uber shill" nonsense. Drider is a lot of things, shill is not one of them. Calling everybody you don't like/ agree with a shill is just childish and shows lack of intelligence.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> It's not slow, last week my friends earned payout $1.450 from Uber and $540 from lyft. He told me that he went to bar, football stadium and basket game .


Its slower than normal and I wonder how many hours he did for that. 2000 a week in January. Screenshots or bullshit


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Its slower than normal and I wonder how many hours he did for that. 2000 a week in January. Screenshots or bullshit


I completely disregard "my friend says..." post. I'm pretty sure we all know people are full of chit.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

I work in a "busy" market and am lucky to make $150/night pre tips. So anybody saying they consistently make $1500/week are f.o.s or extremely fortunate. 95% are the former


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Guys, for real, stop with the "uber shill" nonsense. Drider is a lot of things, shill is not one of them. Calling everybody you don't like/ agree with a shill is just childish and shows lack of intelligence.


I'll stick with Uber stooge thanks, athough you're clearly a more grown up person of superior intelligence, if you do say so yourself, over & over.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> I'll stick with Uber stooge thanks, athough you're clearly a more grown up person of superior intelligence, if you do say so yourself, over & over.


Clearly. And I don't even need to say it over and over.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Clearly. And I don't even need to say it over and over.


So why do you say it over & over?


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Nobody who drives uber pool nets more than 25$ an hour net. The average is below 18$ an hour net for uber pool in nyc. lower in nj and other markets. New drivers get the best fares at first because we all know how uber cheats the old drivers and feeds good paying fares to newbies. So if drider says otherwise then he is absolutely a shill. As for making 2 grand a week gross? Yes its possible. Your net would be sustantially lower and to mame 2 grand a week gross you have to work a solid 70+ hours behind the wheel driving x and pool before incentives or bost


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> So why do you say it over & over?


I don't feel the need to overstate the obvious... so I don't.

But please, show where I have said "over and over "


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

His screenshots will show he completed well over 100 rides and was 70 hours behind the wheel for that 2000$ gross and 1300$ net. Why do you find slave labor to be unbelievable? Uber made pro drivers into the equivalent of burger flippets. Any stooge with a car can make 15$ an hour net. Ofcourse after you pay gas, ticketts, depreciation, commercial liability you are making less than a burger flipper. Some uber drivers dont even qualify to be a burger flipper


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Nobody who drives uber pool nets more than 25$ an hour net. The average is below 18$ an hour net for uber pool in nyc. lower in nj and other markets. New drivers get the best fares at first because we all know how uber cheats the old drivers and feeds good paying fares to newbies. So if drider says otherwise then he is absolutely a shill. As for making 2 grand a week gross? Yes its possible. Your net would be sustantially lower and to mame 2 grand a week gross you have to work a solid 70+ hours behind the wheel driving x and pool before incentives or bost


He claims that he drives all night around SF which probably has the best chance of making a higher hourly rate, esp 12-3, but he still sounds bogus.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

jp300h said:


> I don't feel the need to overstate the obvious... so I don't.
> 
> But please, show where I have said "over and over "


Sorry, this is all too clever for me.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> Sorry, this is all too clever for me.


Clearly.

You make claim you can't back up...then try to weasel out. Definitely a sign of lower intelligence. Damn...did I just do it "again"?


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

It also heavily market dependant. The cost of pool in sf and ny are cheap. Even if it is 4x. During commuter hours they are cheaper than normal. Last week I was at the movies in downtown sf, the surge at the time was 4.5. I checked how much it was for both a pool and an X to get home that was like 2.5 miles away. UberX cost around 35 and pool cost 6.25. Any person, including you guys would be enticed by taking pool as a pax. Very little people would justify taking a 4x ride. Assume there are 50 people that were in the same position as I was. Maybe like 5 out of that 50 would take a 35 dollar ride over a 6 dollar ride. I have talked to drivers that opted out of lyftline a year ago back when it surged often, and they rarely got pings during high surge times, and most of the time they had to drive upwards of 10 minutes and it was a less then a mile ride 50% of the time.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Clearly.
> 
> You make claim you can't back up...then try to weasel out. Definitely a sign of lower intelligence. Damn...did I just do it "again"?


Anyone who's got the time, and obviously is childish enough, can flick thru your previous posts and decide if the theme of you being the only clever one in the room runs through them. Clearly they'd be wrong & lacking intelligence if they thought so, but would you mind awfully if I weasel out now and go play with my chewing gum.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> Anyone who's got the time, and obviously is childish enough, can flick thru your previous posts and decide if the theme of you being the only clever one in the room runs through them. Clearly they'd be wrong & lacking intelligence if they thought so, but would you mind awfully if I weasel out now and go play with my chewing gum.


OK. Just don't get the gum in your hair (no judgements, just a helpful hint) My personal philosophy is "if I am the smartest (or in this case "clever") person in the room...then I am in the wrong room. " so your assertion could not be more wrong.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> Anyone who's got the time, and obviously is childish enough, can flick thru your previous posts and decide if the theme of you being the only clever one in the room runs through them. Clearly they'd be wrong & lacking intelligence if they thought so, but would you mind awfully if I weasel out now and go play with my chewing gum.


And for the record, there is a big difference between calling people out on bs and "thinking I'm most clever in room".

I simply call them as I see them.

And anyone "childish enough" to sift through my past posts would clearly see I have some level of intelligence.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Its slower than normal and I wonder how many hours he did for that. 2000 a week in January. Screenshots or bullshit


He does 60 hours , Night shift only, stay near the bar, big restaurant. hocky game, and basket game.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Sorry, got gum all over my fingers. I'll leave you on your own in the room.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> Sorry, got gum all over my fingers. I'll leave you on your own in the room.


Cool, thanks. 
As for the gum, goof off or acetone (nail Polish remover) should get you right as rain.


----------



## 2Peaks (Sep 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> If you complain about not being busy enough then not accepting pool will make it worse. Even if pool affects ratings, they get you more passengers and help you get to your bonus faster.


Don't be a Fool. Stay outta the Pool!

If you like pool ... Send a note to Uber and tell them you are willing to drive for 20% less. 
Getting a "bonus" after you discounted sales is less $$ than just charging full price.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Bonuses are free money


bonuses are not free money in uber or lyft. thats a fact.


----------



## Sickofhumams (Sep 11, 2016)

Once surge is gone for good in your market, there will be no more incentives. So enjoy stealing $ and pax from other drivers by taking pool and killing surge for us all. Game is over bc of idiots like you.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Just the type of sucker thinking that Uber takes advantage of.
> 
> Bonuses get you to take crappy trips you normally wouldnt


Really? It's not like I can control where I'm going anyways. It's all luck.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

2Peaks said:


> Don't be a Fool. Stay outta the Pool!
> 
> If you like pool ... Send a note to Uber and tell them you are willing to drive for 20% less.
> Getting a "bonus" after you discounted sales is less $$ than just charging full price.


I agree u make less with pool but a ride is better than no ride.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Lol u are losing money with pool ride... so you rather lose money on pool ride then not lose money. Pool barely covers expenses.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Lol u are losing money with pool ride... so you rather lose money on pool ride then not lose money. Pool barely covers expenses.


I don't understand. You're making more with pool than x cuz you're doing 2 rides. Remember Uber explained less equals more?


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I don't understand. You're making more with pool than x cuz you're doing 2 rides. Remember Uber explained less equals more?


I am not gonna lie, It is stuff like this that makes people think you work at uber, lol.


----------



## 2Peaks (Sep 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I agree u make less with pool but a ride is better than no ride.


Not true. Not in the long run.

There is more to an income statement than gross revenue.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

2Peaks said:


> Not true. Not in the long run.
> 
> There is more to an income statement than gross revenue.


Maybe there's diminished returns. But you really think at the end of the day you're earning less?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> I am not gonna lie, It is stuff like this that makes people think you work at uber, lol.


I get too much credit for just trying think logically


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I'd rather do x to be honest. When I first started I was getting plenty of rides and all were X. But now it seems like half of my requests are pool and I don't want a low acceptance rate. And I don't want to have so few rides when it's slow. You never know, sometimes pool is a long ride.


----------



## 2Peaks (Sep 19, 2016)

A low acceptance rate is meaningless, especially if it is the same as other drivers. If all drivers ignored Poop requests, all drivers acceptance rates are remain equal relative to one another. 

As I said, learn how to read an income statement. 

Then learn something about running a business. 

Here's a hint: 

Sales person would come to my boss and say .. "If you lowered price we would have more sales." 
To which my boss would reply, "If I lowered prices then I wouldn't need a sales person."


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Really? It's not like I can control where I'm going anyways. It's all luck.


Stool is usually a short ride (they dont want to be matched),


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I don't understand. You're making more with pool than x cuz you're doing 2 rides. Remember Uber explained less equals more?


Wow I knew you were naieve but you clearly dont read anything here.

You dont make more with pool. It pays less per minute than x.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Wow I knew you were naieve but you clearly dont read anything here.
> 
> You dont make more with pool. It pays less per minute than x.


I know you earn less per minute. But it helps you get more rides for more money overall.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Really? It's not like I can control where I'm going anyways. It's all luck.


lol.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

I also recommend jumping off a bridge to see if you can fly


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Stool is usually a short ride (they dont want to be matched),


They want it to be matched. Also the shorter the pool, the worst. The minimum fare on a pool is 45 cents more than an X but is less per mile and minute. The longer the ride, the more likely there will be a match.


----------



## jjfad (Jan 5, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I'd rather do x to be honest. When I first started I was getting plenty of rides and all were X. But now it seems like half of my requests are pool and I don't want a low acceptance rate. And I don't want to have so few rides when it's slow. You never know, sometimes pool is a long ride.


Poor neighborhood, you get pool. Affluent don't use pool. When I start getting pool, I get the f*k out of there. I have no business peddling $1.60 on a $20k car. But maybe on your Nissan Sentra base, 10,000 pool ride won't matter. I am sure that Sentra is rated for 10,000 butt giggling and farting on those cloth.

2,000 ride at $10 each is only $20,000. You have to do 10,000 ride at $10 to do $100,000 before your car rubs off. Most car can't do that.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> They want it to be matched. Also the shorter the pool, the worst. The minimum fare on a pool is 45 cents more than an X but is less per mile and minute. The longer the ride, the more likely there will be a match.


Pax def dont want to be matched when they order pool


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Stool is usually a short ride (they dont want to be matched),


Unlike Lyft Line...which I find to be much, MUCH longer rides than Pool.

However, I had a nice young lady this morning who I do not think will ever order Lyft Line again. We had a 4+ mile detour and probably a 15-minute delay due to an added pickup/dropoff. That was the good news. The *bad news *was that the delay moved us from_ just ahead_ of morning rush hour into the *peak* of rush hour, and her 17 mile trip (shoulda been 30 minutes pre-rush) turned into a 65 minute ordeal. As we entered the airport, I told her, "Exhale..." and she laughed.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> They want it to be matched. Also the shorter the pool, the worst. The minimum fare on a pool is 45 cents more than an X but is less per mile and minute. The longer the ride, the more likely there will be a match.


The comparative fares probably vary greatly by location. In Miami, a base fare ride pays $2.47 X, but $3.22 pool...which is okay for those who hover around college campuses giving rides back and forth to Starbucks a block away.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Part of the reason why I'm afraid of not doing Pool is because I don't want to have too few rides because I missed out. But then again when I first started, I was getting Uber X at the same rate. Now it seems like half of my rides are Pool Requests. Annoying. But I went along with it to be a good contractor. If I stopped doing Pool, would the requests stop coming in? Would my requests come in as often?

Like with Lyft, I don't know why they make me do some of these silly lines, where it takes up so much extra time. I do feel a bit burned with these shared rides to be honest.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

You are in SF if you skip one ping, the next is minutes away.


----------



## 2Peaks (Sep 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Part of the reason why I'm afraid of not doing Pool is because I don't want to have too few rides because I missed out. But then again when I first started, I was getting Uber X at the same rate. Now it seems like half of my rides are Pool Requests. Annoying. But I went along with it to be a good contractor. If I stopped doing Pool, would the requests stop coming in? Would my requests come in as often?
> 
> Like with Lyft, I don't know why they make me do some of these silly lines, where it takes up so much extra time. I do feel a bit burned with these shared rides to be honest.


Why do you get so many Poop requests? Because you accept them. Simple as that.

You see, other drivers are smarter than you. They ignore the Poop requests. Then they get an X request. Poop goes to you.

They skim the cream off the top while you get what's left.


----------



## RedLightFinder (Nov 10, 2015)

I'll take a pool pax, but the most I will rate them is 4 stars - good pax with tip. No tip = 3 stars. 

Same Work - Less Pay - Fewer Stars!


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> I find I make more money by being selective, driving x and picking up higher rated pax in hot areas then jumping on every ping hoping I hit the jackpot.





Jesusdrivesuber said:


> That was the whole design of incentives, to make you take pool.
> 
> What they steal from you in multi-pax pick ups is given back in guarantees or whatever crap they have cooking in their meth lab.


And what the OP fails to realize is in the long term, Pool hurts drivers. By encouraging pax to get an UberX service at Pool rates in the name of "bonuses," more pax will use Pool and drivers will have to work much harder to maintain the same level of service and come anywhere close to making the same amount of money.

Imagine trying to keep your rating above a 4.6 in an UberPool only world.

Expect a 1-star rating whenever the pax gets matched with a stranger...


----------



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> I really dont understand why anyone would consider taking a pool pax. These people would rather waste 10 minutes out of their life to save 2$ instead of hopping into an uber x and sit by them selves. I am allergic to this type of personality. Its not cheap. Its incrediblt stingy


Not trying to totally disagree with your overall statement but the difference is usually a lot more than $2. Yesterday when I took an uber it has the options showing as $11.59 uber x and $2.99 pool. Now give that option to people who take multiple ubers a day and they see that as saving potential hundreds of dollars a month.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Pax def dont want to be matched when they order pool


Oh I thought you meant uber lol


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Just the type of sucker thinking that Uber takes advantage of.
> 
> Bonuses get you to take crappy trips you normally wouldnt


 Crappy trips driving around crappy passengers...lol.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Iceagetlc said:


> Not trying to totally disagree with your overall statement but the difference is usually a lot more than $2. Yesterday when I took an uber it has the options showing as $11.59 uber x and $2.99 pool. Now give that option to people who take multiple ubers a day and they see that as saving potential hundreds of dollars a month.


In manhattan which is ubers largest market by light yeats the average savings on a few mile trip is just a few dollar while it results in 10-30 minites loss for the rider. Plot a trip from midtown to any location nearby within a few miles or less and be astonished. These people are penny wise and dollar stupid. They will waste 20 mins of their life to save a few dollars but refused to give a dollar to a driver that allows them to penny pinch. Its pathetic and uber is not alone to blame. Inner city liberal democtats are are the worst. Not saying conservatives in the burns are so much better at tipping but i have never received a tip in manhattan. Not once. While in the burbs 1 in 4 fares tip. The difference? Alot of conservative repubs in the burbs.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Iceagetlc said:


> Not trying to totally disagree with your overall statement but the difference is usually a lot more than $2. Yesterday when I took an uber it has the options showing as $11.59 uber x and $2.99 pool. Now give that option to people who take multiple ubers a day and they see that as saving potential hundreds of dollars a month.


Good point...

Unfortunately, Uber gives quite the incentive for pax to use UberPool. The discount it so much in some cases that it's understandable why pax take the bait.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> Oh I thought you meant uber lol


Lol yeah, uber loses money when we arent matched but pax are enabled when we are. What to do!


----------



## 2Peaks (Sep 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Lol yeah, uber loses money when we arent matched but pax are enabled when we are. What to do!


Turn off additional rides if you drive a Poop. Don't punish the customer.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Paulmsr uber in many markets have promitions like drive 65 trips and make 200$ more. I get them weekly and never chased them. They are designed to lower your hourly net while decreasing the possibility of surges. Ubers prime directive is to kill the surge. Having drivers chase incentives solves their surge problem


Exactly right, and fools like the OP help kill surge for us all.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Sickofhumams said:


> Once surge is gone for good in your market, there will be no more incentives. So enjoy stealing $ and pax from other drivers by taking pool and killing surge for us all. Game is over bc of idiots like you.


Further, these clowns train Uber's customers to be cheap by accepting Stool rides. There's a term slaves used to use for that. "House-something," I think but just can't quite remember.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I know you earn less per minute. But it helps you get more rides for more money overall.


Yes! And when Uber lowers the rates, you get more rides and actually make MORE MONEY!!!!!!


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Lol yeah, uber loses money when we arent matched but pax are enabled when we are. What to do!


Turn off new requests after the first rider, and make it hurt for Uber. That is the only thing that is gonna kill Stool.


----------



## Sickofhumams (Sep 11, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> In manhattan which is ubers largest market by light yeats the average savings on a few mile trip is just a few dollar while it results in 10-30 minites loss for the rider. Plot a trip from midtown to any location nearby within a few miles or less and be astonished. These people are penny wise and dollar stupid. They will waste 20 mins of their life to save a few dollars but refused to give a dollar to a driver that allows them to penny pinch. Its pathetic and uber is not alone to blame. Inner city liberal democtats are are the worst. Not saying conservatives in the burns are so much better at tipping but i have never received a tip in manhattan. Not once. While in the burbs 1 in 4 fares tip. The difference? Alot of conservative repubs in the burbs.


It's the same in Chicago. Why would anyone want to double or triple the time of their ride to save $3-4. The kind of people I DONT want iny car, that's who


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

I think the moral of the story here is "work less and make more". Uber pool does the exact opposite. You have to pickup 10 people to net 30$. Why would you agree to this? You realize the chances of you crashing, getting mugged, getting stabbed, getting a lower rating, messing up your car light years higher with uber pool? Just dont accept uber pool pings. If all of us refused to accept pool pings uber would have to rethink their pay structure immediately. Spread the word


----------



## 2Peaks (Sep 19, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> Turn off new requests after the first rider, and make it hurt for Uber. That is the only thing that is gonna kill Stool.


And, if you forget to turn off the new requests, ignore the second pick-up request. Chances are you will not make any more money on the second trip anyway.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> I think the moral of the story here is "work less and make more". Uber pool does the exact opposite. You have to pickup 10 people to net 30$. Why would you agree to this? You realize the chances of you crashing, getting mugged, getting stabbed, getting a lower rating, messing up your car light years higher with uber pool? Just dont accept uber pool pings. If all of us refused to accept pool pings uber would have to rethink their pay structure immediately. Spread the word


 If I was a passenger I wouldn't want to share my uber with a total stranger, Imagine picking up a guy who is drunk out of his mind and then picking up two nuns and a priest, That uberpool would be very strange, Uberpool is a money loser and should be banned.


----------



## germainebell (Dec 10, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> I think the moral of the story here is "work less and make more". Uber pool does the exact opposite. You have to pickup 10 people to net 30$. Why would you agree to this? You realize the chances of you crashing, getting mugged, getting stabbed, getting a lower rating, messing up your car light years higher with uber pool? Just dont accept uber pool pings. If all of us refused to accept pool pings uber would have to rethink their pay structure immediately. Spread the word


I always figure I'm less likely to get mugged on a pool ride than a X ride. When driving into a doggy neighborhood at night when it's a pool request I feel at least they don't know who else is in the car with me.


----------



## germainebell (Dec 10, 2016)

charmer37 said:


> If I was a passenger I wouldn't want to share my uber with a total stranger, Imagine picking up a guy who is drunk out of his mind and then picking up two nuns and a priest, That uberpool would be very strange, Uberpool is a money loser and should be banned.


The last pool ride was a classic and of course the rider 1-starred me at the end due to he didn't enjoy his pool ride and had nothing to due with my service.

So it starts out when I pick him up and I see his luggage. Like anyone who request a pool and obvious they're going to the airport I ask him if he knows he requested pool and what time his flight will be. We had 2 hours for a trip that would typically takes about 15-20 mins on X. He confirms he's ok with pool so we're on our way. As soon as we pull away we get a ping for another rider. There was heavy traffic and it took about 7~8 mins to get to the other rider, but when we're about 2 blocks away they cancelled. Immediately another rider was added but we had to go back the other way against traffic and it took about another 5 mins and when we were a block away we were automatically routed to another passenger. Luckily it's on the same path so we get to the other passengers about 5 mins later, but I see it's a couple and they have 2 huge bags plus a hand bags. After playing Tetris in the trunk for 5 mins I cancel their trip and recommend they order an XL or minimum of X with so many bags.

We continue the trip, but when I get back in the car the rider was acting kind of pissy at me since the ride was taking so long. I was also already a little upset with him because I had to tell him 3 times to move to the front seat so the couple could ride in back together and as soon as he saw I cancelled them he jumped back in the back seat. Since we were already a good 20 mins together and I knew his flight was now around 1.5 hours away I considered ignoring all other request, but because of his attitude I decide to follow the next pool ping. The funny thing with the request was I knew the way the GPS was telling me to go would take me across a couple of bridges that would be opening soon which would be more wait time and stress for this guy. So sure enough we get to the 2nd bridge and we're about 3 cars back from making it across so we had to wait. The bridge wasn't too long (maybe 5 mins), but the next rider cancelled on me.

So now we're about 35~40 mins into his trip and another ping comes up. I see the address, I don't know the area too well, but I know it's not a great place. I see it's a female name so I figure it can't be too bad and I want to see the guy in back get nervous some more about being late to the airport. Anyhow when I pull up to the address I see it's straight up projects. We stop and there a bunch a people standing around eye ballin us, but nobody walking towards the car. I could tell the guy in back was getting scared and I was just dying laughing on the inside. After a minute I call the number and the a girl picks up and tells me she not riding but the guy will be right out. I'm like ok, no worries we get riders who use others account all the time. Then I see a guy walk out of the build and signal for me like 1 minute and walks back inside. The 2 minute wait margin expires and the rider asks can we leave and I told him give it a second and I don't like to leave passengers we made contact with. The guy does basically come right back out and we only waited there about 3 minutes, but the new rider was a complete crackhead. Actually I shouldn't say he was complete crackhead because he was more like a crackhead that just took a shower. He had on a nice leather coat (in Miami), the clothes underneath were dengy , he had an odor, missing teach, and just a giving off a weird vibe.

And then the funniest thing happen. Instead of the crackhead getting into the front seat with me he jumps in back with this guy. I was dying laughing on the inside, but I have to continue the trip so I confirm the address the crackhead was head and let him know we would drop off the first rider first at the airport before continuing on. I then also let the first rider know that since we were at this point about 1 hour and 10 mins to his flight and 10 mins to the airport I won't pick anyone else up no matter what shows up. I get the guy to the airport a hour before his flight and he didn't look too happy. I just told him hey you know these things happen with UberPool and recommend he take X in the future. I get back in the car drop of the crackhead and then check out how my fares went for those rides.

In total I was paid out $25 for 1.5 hours of driving which included $3 in tolls and $6.75 in cancellation fees. And of course I saw my rating drop so I know either the first guy or crack head 1 starred me. Since the crack head was using someone elses account I'm pretty sure it was the other guy. Also I think the crackhead really enjoyed that bottle of water and free mints he got.

So all in all I figured this was the outcome of this trip.
- 2 people probably waited a very long time for someone to accept their pool trip to only wait a long time for me to show up. They got so frustrated they cancelled the trip and had to pay a cancellation fee.
- 1 group of 2 people also probably waited a while for an acceptance to only have me show up and tell them I couldn't take them. I was also able to push them into X or XL service now and hopefully in the future.
- 1 person had the horrible experience described about of stressing about not making his flight and everything else to save a couple of bucks.
- The only customer who enjoyed this pool trip was the crackhead. Which I'm glad he did since I dropped him off a a hospice center and I don't want to add to his stress.
- I found with UberPool you can make a lot with cancellation fee. Just start driving towards a place and riders cancel quite often before I get there. In these cases I receive mileage for driving towards them and also the cancellation fee.

But to be clear I don't really like pool riders, but I still do them. I follow most of the rules of pool rides of picking up additional passengers and if that makes the other riders uncomfortable I just tell them not to request pool in the future. It just tickles me when a pool passenger says they're in a rush. I also have no problem "waiting" for a passenger to come out and calling several times to show other passengers that it's rude when people aren't ready. I do make an exceptions to locals who are obviously just trying to get to work and find us more convenient than a bus. But for toursit who are just pinching pennies I have no heart for them and feel they need to request X.


----------



## germainebell (Dec 10, 2016)

2Peaks said:


> And, if you forget to turn off the new requests, ignore the second pick-up request. Chances are you will not make any more money on the second trip anyway.


Does anybody knows what happens if you don't stop at the pin for very long. Right now I can't drive, but when I get back to driving again I think for these pool rides what I'll do since we get paid by mileage once a passenger is in the car is drive to the pin and if I don't see anybody automatically keep driving and take a block or so and call the rider and tell them I passed by and didn't see them. I would swing around a 2nd time no sooner than after the 2 min window has passed and if not there call again. On 3rd attempt try slight harder but not too hard and cancel trip.

I figure the idea to UberPool is to keep the wheels turning and racking up miles.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

please join this topic too as it matches pool....

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uberpool-your-experience.63908/page-7


----------



## Phonepeddler (Sep 15, 2016)

Are you kidding @germainbell?? You have that kind of bullshit happen to you and you still take POOL? Are you guys reading what people are saying here? Surge is being slowly phased out here in San Fran because of all you schmucks accepting pool/liyft line requests. DON"T TAKE THEM. Let these assholes wait and finally turn to Uber X for a ride. I followed some great advice after getting sick of it and started taking pool then just ignoring the other pax (they have the time anyway) guess what happened??? Uber PUNISHED me and took me OFF pool! Put that in your pipe and smoke it. STOP TAKING THE POOL REQUESTS! You are KILLING the surge people!! That is Uber's plan!! It's already happening here people STOP ruining your own market!!


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

germainebell said:


> The last pool ride was a classic and of course the rider 1-starred me at the end due to he didn't enjoy his pool ride and had nothing to due with my service.
> 
> So it starts out when I pick him up and I see his luggage. Like anyone who request a pool and obvious they're going to the airport I ask him if he knows he requested pool and what time his flight will be. We had 2 hours for a trip that would typically takes about 15-20 mins on X. He confirms he's ok with pool so we're on our way. As soon as we pull away we get a ping for another rider. There was heavy traffic and it took about 7~8 mins to get to the other rider, but when we're about 2 blocks away they cancelled. Immediately another rider was added but we had to go back the other way against traffic and it took about another 5 mins and when we were a block away we were automatically routed to another passenger. Luckily it's on the same path so we get to the other passengers about 5 mins later, but I see it's a couple and they have 2 huge bags plus a hand bags. After playing Tetris in the trunk for 5 mins I cancel their trip and recommend they order an XL or minimum of X with so many bags.
> 
> ...


Dude i love you. I ve never loved another man who is a stranger and i am married with kids but i love you. I am sorry you only made 25$ but if every driver was like you there would be no pool. I tried pool once by accident in my suv. Never again. Xl, black or suv only. I wont even pick up x when its a destination ping. Best of luck to you. I really enjoyed your story and effort


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Phonepeddler said:


> Are you kidding @germainbell?? You have that kind of bullshit happen to you and you still take POOL? Are you guys reading what people are saying here? Surge is being slowly phased out here in San Fran because of all you schmucks accepting pool/liyft line requests. DON"T TAKE THEM. Let these assholes wait and finally turn to Uber X for a ride. I followed some great advice after getting sick of it and started taking pool then just ignoring the other pax (they have the time anyway) guess what happened??? Uber PUNISHED me and took me OFF pool! Put that in your pipe and smoke it. STOP TAKING THE POOL REQUESTS! You are KILLING the surge people!! That is Uber's plan!! It's already happening here people STOP ruining your own market!!


That's the way to do it. Make it a guarantee that Fuber loses money on every Stool ride that you take. Ramping up the pain on Uber is far more likely to get Stool killed than playing the game and trying to get passengers to abandon Stool. They are cheap. They will never abandon Stool.


----------



## Phonepeddler (Sep 15, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Dude i love you. I ve never loved another man who is a stranger and i am married with kids but i love you. I am sorry you only made 25$ but if every driver was like you there would be no pool. I tried pool once by accident in my suv. Never again. Xl, black or suv only. I wont even pick up x when its a destination ping. Best of luck to you. I really enjoyed your story and effort


It's true- I must also applaud @Germainbell for ramping up the punishment and making that pool pax suffer by taking all the other calls and wasting his time. Good point Greguzzi. He should be commended for making sure that pax NEVER requests pool again.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

2Peaks said:


> Turn off additional rides if you drive a Poop. Don't punish the customer.


I do punish the customer

See the problem with this is the pax gets an x ride at pool price. They order pool again hoping for a discount. If they get matched they get to their destination late and decide not to order pool again


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> Turn off new requests after the first rider, and make it hurt for Uber. That is the only thing that is gonna kill Stool.


I know we debated this but Uber is making plenty of money on the upfront fare. They will never get rid of pool. Especially when pool makes them look good as being environmentally friendly.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I do punish the customer
> 
> See the problem with this is the pax gets an x ride at pool price. They order pool again hoping for a discount. If they get matched they get to their destination late and decide not to order pool again


Punish Uber by turning off addition request (no additional revenue) or punish the pax for order Pool (longer trip). It is always a slippery slope and depends on the attitude of the pax when they get in the car. Turn off new request until you get to the pax then if they are in a hurry turn additional request back on to make them learn.


----------



## toyota777 (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> If you complain about not being busy enough then not accepting pool will make it worse. Even if pool affects ratings, they get you more passengers and help you get to your bonus faster.


Drider85..you work for Uber. Bustedddd!!!!


----------



## jjfad (Jan 5, 2017)

Pool users are poor. You don't make money serving the poor. Let the Liberals do that.

Proper procedure in case you accepted pool accidentally is
1. Cancel
2. If you already picked up the poor, Stop New Request
3. Drop off and smack your head as there is no acceptable reason to accept pool riders. You have no business taxi'ing for $1.60.. f*k no.
4. Go home and delete the app. You have proven yourself to be an idiot.
5. Apply for welfare because your mental capacity should qualify you for one.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I know we debated this but Uber is making plenty of money on the upfront fare. They will never get rid of pool. Especially when pool makes them look good as being environmentally friendly.


They aren't making any extra money off the upfront fares in my car. I know this for a fact 'cause I ask the passengers if they'll tell me what they paid. There are ways to make it so they do not even grt their 20 percent from me, let slone sll their fees. I had a ride the other day the pax paid $48 for that paid me $46.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Uber is making a huge mistake in wanting the riders to using the pool. if there are too many pool requested than the drivers is complete shut off uber app and just leave only the Lyft running . or the drivers will go home and take a nap rather than do a pool.


----------



## UubSaibot (Aug 27, 2016)

2Peaks said:


> A low acceptance rate is meaningless, especially if it is the same as other drivers. If all drivers ignored Poop requests, all drivers acceptance rates are remain equal relative to one another.
> 
> As I said, learn how to read an income statement.
> 
> ...


Well said, but here's the thing:

Cancellation % will skyrocket if your acceptance rating is very low. After I started ignoring all Uberfool requests since the change and acceptance percentage went to about 25% maybe about after 3-4 cancellations, my cancellation percentage shot up to close to 30% in less than half a day. Uber knows this and some pax will keep you waiting for extreme periods of time, 15 min. or more, even with an X request, you will not wait that long. Then you will think about that cancellation percentage and deactivation.

So although acceptance rating doesn't matter, cancellation percentage does.

More X requests on weekends, weekend nights, morning commute, or coming out of events or games. You will be less likely to have to cancel on someone during these times. There will be enough X requests at those times.

Big que at airport, to hell with Uberfools. I'll wait. It's unbelievable that someone would even think to request a Fool coming out of the airport. I do recommend X/XL at airport just incase you catch an X surge. All drivers need to be onboard. No one should ever accept a Fool out of the airport.

Patience pays a lot more in the the form of quality, rating, and tips. It's like gambling with rent money. Sometimes $$$ is tight, don't be a desperate driver. 
Some drivers are scared that they are not getting enough requests to make $$$. Patience=profitability. Learning how to bide time is probably one of the most important skill you can develop as an Uber driver. 2 hrs can be common waiting for an X trip. That one biiiigggg X ride will come, even if it's at the end of the day. You're sitting around doing nothing anyway.

What I really hate are those drivers who says, "I only made $x/hr. You are really supposed to look at the actual time driving the pax. Being online doesn't mean work. You're sitting doing nothing, how is that work? You're just available to work getting commission. People getting commission usually don't say I make $x/hr. They may say I made $x/customer, per week, or per $10 gas.

I only took them on destination trips. After some evaluation, not worth it. Profitability is worth the wait. That way I'm not constantly watching the tank. Focus on making a daily profit. Have a purpose. I've learned why there are drivers driving less and making more. Especially those worried about wear and tear.


----------



## UubSaibot (Aug 27, 2016)

Have other sources of income and never have to pick up a UberFOOL again.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Paulmsr uber in many markets have promitions like drive 65 trips and make 200$ more. I get them weekly and never chased them. They are designed to lower your hourly net while decreasing the possibility of surges. Ubers prime directive is to kill the surge. Having drivers chase incentives solves their surge problem


 In my opinion markets like San Francisco get the best promos and incentives, My market have a pretty good surge on weekends and morning commutes, We rarely get guarantees for doing x amount of trips for a x amount dollars, Boost can be much better in my market.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> I chased ubers 1.6 guarantee one day in manhattan. Took only xL pings. Couldnt break that 35$ an hour net which i can achieve on any day without boost. Its all b.s. dont chase the surge or boost. Their algo is designed to give you short fares in peak traffic if you are on boost.


 I agree, The higher the boost the more uber takes, If the per mile rate was much higher that would be even better.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

jjfad said:


> Poor neighborhood, you get pool. Affluent don't use pool. When I start getting pool, I get the f*k out of there. I have no business peddling $1.60 on a $20k car. But maybe on your Nissan Sentra base, 10,000 pool ride won't matter. I am sure that Sentra is rated for 10,000 butt giggling and farting on those cloth.
> 
> 2,000 ride at $10 each is only $20,000. You have to do 10,000 ride at $10 to do $100,000 before your car rubs off. Most car can't do that.


 Great comment...See a string of pool stool riders you definitely want to get the f**k out of that area...lol. I would never pick up pool type gate with my $28,000 car...Hell no.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

charmer37 said:


> Great comment...See a string of pool stool riders you definitely want to get the f**k out of that area...lol. I would never pick up pool type gate with my $28,000 car...Hell no.


 Uber stool turns your car into a 4 passenger bus..lol, Uber wants to run public transportation out of bussiness by using your car, Uberpool, uberfool is a joke.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Some pool pax are nice. One left me a whole empty box of pizza and crumbs. He also left his brand new 500$ cell phone. I returned it promptly to ebay.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Some pool pax are nice. One left me a whole empty box of pizza and crumbs. He also left his brand new 500$ cell phone. I returned it promptly to ebay.


 Love your uber moves...lol, The pax try to stick it to us and we always have ways to get them back.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

charmer37 said:


> Love your uber moves...lol, The pax try to stick it to us and we always have ways to get them back.


Thank you. They are not all bad. Just the liberal dems in the city are good to wave middle finger to. Cant mistake them either. Its written on their intelligent faces that they have a safe place in clintons rear end


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Thank you. They are not all bad. Just the liberal dems in the city are good to wave middle finger to. Cant mistake them either. Its written on their intelligent faces that they have a safe place in clintons rear end


The only thing worse than a bad uber pax is a person who feels the need to label conservatives vs liberals in every comment. There are maybe 10-20% of people are the far right and 10-20% on the Far left. (I find people on far side of both to be equally annoying) The *majority *of people are somewhere in the middle. But even if that were not the case, what is the point of labeling every single person you happen to see? I don't need to agree with every single person I come in contact with...and quite frankly I don't. For instance, I don't agree with your take on things, but would happily drive you around and i'm sure we could have a nice, civil conversation. If you only talk with people you agree with, there is no room to learn and grow as a person.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

jp300h said:


> The only thing worse than a bad uber pax is a person who feels the need to label conservatives vs liberals in every comment. There are maybe 10-20% of people are the far right and 10-20% on the Far left. (I find people on far side of both to be equally annoying) The *majority *of people are somewhere in the middle. But even if that were not the case, what is the point of labeling every single person you happen to see? I don't need to agree with every single person I come in contact with...and quite frankly I don't. For instance, I don't agree with your take on things, but would happily drive you around and i'm sure we could have a nice, civil conversation. If you only talk with people you agree with, there is no room to learn and grow as a person.


Majority of people in the middle? Majority of people in america have no idea of what a dictator is but they accuse trump of being one. Majority have no idea what it is like to live under socialism or communism but they denounce it while voting for it. You do have one thing right. Labeling people is confrontational. Best to cower and run instead of confront the people that are tearing down a fabric of life some of us hold near and dear for the benefit of progress as defined by liberals and progressives. While i agree with you on most of the stuff you said, i recently became aware that your logic has and continues to reduce those of us that are civil and receptive on the consetvative spectrum. No more mr. Nice conservative. This all coming from someone who once voted for obama.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Lol, there is a whole lot of area between "being confrontational" and "cowering and run". It is not an "either/or" proposition. As for "my logic continues to reduce those of us that are civil..." I'm sorry, I have no idea what you are even talking about in that statement. If I am to interpret what you say... my logic of being open-minded and respecting people irrespective of their political beliefs and willingness to talk and have a dialog to perhaps learn something I did not know is a bad thing??


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

The only thing i can learn from a liberal mind is how to be civil in a face to face sitiation. The minute a liberal is given the option to stir civil unrest they use it. You are saying good stuff and sound like a reasonable person. You have that in common with most liberals.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> The only thing i can learn from a liberal mind is how to be civil in a face to face sitiation. The minute a liberal is given the option to stir civil unrest they use it. You are saying good stuff and sound like a reasonable person. You have that in common with most liberals.


Lol...make assumptions much? I am a registered Republican. I fall right of center for the most part...although the "center" does seem to moving a bit more each year. My biggest disconnect with today's far right is I am not religious.

But to be fair, people on far left think I'm a right winger and people on far left think I'm liberal.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Really? It's not like I can control where I'm going anyways. It's all luck.


You may not be able to control where you're going, but you CAN control where you "fish."


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I agree u make less with pool but a ride is better than no ride.


No, no N O!


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I'd rather do x to be honest. When I first started I was getting plenty of rides and all were X. But now it seems like half of my requests are pool and I don't want a low acceptance rate. And I don't want to have so few rides when it's slow. You never know, sometimes pool is a long ride.


Awwww, you don't want a low acceptance rate??? You'd just rather make a lower amount of income you'd otherwise be able to if you worked this gig smarter?


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I know you earn less per minute. But it helps you get more rides for more money overall.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Part of the reason why I'm afraid of not doing Pool is because I don't want to have too few rides because I missed out. But then again when I first started, I was getting Uber X at the same rate. Now it seems like half of my rides are Pool Requests. Annoying. But I went along with it to be a good contractor. If I stopped doing Pool, would the requests stop coming in? Would my requests come in as often?
> 
> Like with Lyft, I don't know why they make me do some of these silly lines, where it takes up so much extra time. I do feel a bit burned with these shared rides to be honest.


This a matter of sticking together and _*REJECTING POOL*_. It's an incredibly bad idea for the IC. It's good for Uber & Lyft though. Every time you say something to put it into a good light lends credence to the belief that you're a paid shill.

So, if you're going to be posting on UP, just know that you're not getting any converts.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

jp300h said:


> Lol...make assumptions much? I am a registered Republican. I fall right of center for the most part...although the "center" does seem to moving a bit more each year. My biggest disconnect with today's far right is I am not religious.
> 
> But to be fair, people on far left think I'm a right winger and people on far left think I'm liberal.


Pick a side.


----------



## Ohpoorme (Nov 23, 2016)

charmer37 said:


> I totally agree, It's less rides for drivers, We don't have pool in my market but the only thing uber throw out to drivers in my market is boost guarantees and fairly decent surges on the weekends. Pool is a ridiculous concept to begin with, The more people in your car the more gas you burn and maintenance....You definitely lose money doing uber pools.


----------



## Ohpoorme (Nov 23, 2016)

I've been driving Lyft/Uber since August '16, part time, evenings only and wasn't aware of this forum until recently and although the breakdown of what drivers make isnt new, I like how you framed it. Maybe I'll print it and hand out to those cheap 3-4 PA rider on a fare that pays me $2.80. Even assuming, someone paid $5, its sick not to tip even a dollar. I live close to downtown Fort Lauderdale that has Las Olas and the Himmarshee bars/eateries, plus Ft. Laud. Beach and FLL airport. Guys, I wish I didn't have to be doing this but SS income is poverty level and so damn demeaning, especially in South Florida. Uber often hides the POOL rides on the app or maybe they are microscopic. I've had some decent one or two person rides and once got a $20 tip and often very very late, like 2am I'll get one highway trip, easy and fast, no others. But then the sneaky ones that I pick up 3 here and there and its like 2:30am & no tips. Reading comments on Uberpeople, I don't feel like such a Fxxking idiot not making better choices to get more money which I need badly. But some places and venues just aren't safe for a woman so Im stuck. More common sense, than fear. I always wonder why guys do so much better at making money with this gig.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

When there are price differences like in my screenshot this is why passenger chode pool. Hmmm pay $13 or pay $23. Yes you might have to ride with someone else but many times you don't 

Pool won't go away this site has such a small percentage of drivers that come here. And most drivers will continue to accept pool and passengers will continue to use it when they can save money like this.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> Uber is making a huge mistake in wanting the riders to using the pool. if there are too many pool requested than the drivers is complete shut off uber app and just leave only the Lyft running . or the drivers will go home and take a nap rather than do a pool.


You do realize Lyft Line is the same thing as Uber Pool.

Lol drivers will always go where the pax are. Pool hasnt caused anyone to quit Uber.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Death is free.
> Worn out cars cost.


Death is the ultimate price.


----------



## Jorge ft lauderdale (Dec 13, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> If you complain about not being busy enough then not accepting pool will make it worse. Even if pool affects ratings, they get you more passengers and help you get to your bonus faster.


Getting $1.60 for a pool pax it is not a way to get money. It's un insult to our activity. The problem is when you get a pax, usually 2 by call it will never stop, even more when you have a XL vehicle. So you get 1.60 plus 1.60..... that's why I just use xl, no pool. And lyft por X rides.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

If you participate in pool bad on you. Drivers you are taking away business from your fellow drivers. Riders you are saying the price is not low enough and you’re not leaving a tip. We are a workforce wearing out our prized asset. Most expect that working hard and doing what your told will get you ahead. This is America!!!
Fact is the rideshare companies have found with no organization drivers can be easily HAD. 
With new pricing strategy and ride options they are making more than drivers on almost half the fares. This in most cases in more a con game than a business opportunity. Why do you think we charge for delivering food and don’t start the trip till the pax gets in the car? 
Answer. Our time and gas are easy for rideshare companies to offer for free. Cost them nothing. Insurance has a cost for both drivers and rideshare companies but only rideshare co. Charge. 
Not only if organized would we have 
1. Trips start when accepted
2. Insurance charge
3 Wear and tear charge
4. Liability charge
5. Odd hour late night charge
6. Seasoned driver charge
Sounds ridiculous .....? 
Not when compared to what we are asked to do for free when offering a better service than the competition for less. In most cities for wayyyyyy less.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Bonuses are free money


Nothings ever free. U just think it's a bonus cuz it's written in as the word bonus....it's actually a partial reclamation of ur earnings.



tohunt4me said:


> Death is free.
> Worn out cars cost.


Even death is not free since burial or cremation is needed.


----------



## Ohpoorme (Nov 23, 2016)

UberXking said:


> If you participate in pool bad on you. Drivers you are taking away business from your fellow drivers. Riders you are saying the price is not low enough and you're not leaving a tip. We are a workforce wearing out our prized asset. Most expect that working hard and doing what your told will get you ahead. This is America!!!
> Fact is the rideshare companies have found with no organization drivers can be easily HAD.
> With new pricing strategy and ride options they are making more than drivers on almost half the fares. This in most cases in more a con game than a business opportunity. Why do you think we charge for delivering food and don't start the trip till the pax gets in the car?
> Answer. Our time and gas are easy for rideshare companies to offer for free. Cost them nothing. Insurance has a cost for both drivers and rideshare companies but only rideshare co. Charge.
> ...


Nicely said, but drivers all signed on to flexible work times, sub-contractor use your own equipment job. We also signed into Uber having full control of procedures and pay. They exaggerated potential income and manipulate drivers and passengers. Web only have the legal right to not drive rideshare any time. There was never any promise to change the foundation of the business model. Drivers are not valued and ratings and badges are just tools of manipulation or behavior compliance. Because Uber is global, they cannot see issues in any specific market unless it affects profit drastically. I miss having the illusions because it seemed so much better and ignorance is bliss!!


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Respectfully...

I prefer pool. 

I’m not a corporate shill...and when you say something like: for every pool I take...you are stealing a ride from another driver...

There is a word for that....it’s called gaslighting.

Things I hate about uberx?

Multiple pax hop in. Multiple pax slam my door. Pax feels entitled instead of grateful...asks for water, aux in, charger. Pax can make multiple stops to pickup friends on uberx...with no additional money for me. So an uberx pax can commandeer my ride...make me pick 3 friends on the 2-3 additional stops...and not tip me one red time for it...

Oh and if your quest is above 30 rides ...then uberx will suck because there are rides that take a long time to get to and a long time to drive...and inevitably leaves you and your car eating dead miles.

Uber doesn’t pay me for most of the time it takes to get there on uberx...only informing me if the ride is longer than 45 minutes...never accounting for traffic.

Per idle min...uberx pays better ...but that is really not that much.

Some pool pax are poor...or they just need the world to takes its weight of their wallet. Others like the idea of meeting random people along the way.

Some pool pax don’t have Ivy League educations....while others who are working on getting their degree can only get rideshare regularly if they choose to add the option of sharing. Some of the finest women in the dmv got in my ride on a pool. All classes , colors, professional affiliations. These same fine women wore amazing perfume that made my ride feel wonderful.

I have had initially long pools add on 3-6 people. I have had short pools become longer fares. I collect 4-8 noshows on uberpool pings per day.

I have also had 4 people crowd their way into my vehicle and the one on the front seat make a safety warning...just so he could get a free ride later.

So I reject most uberx base fares...especially if they have more than 2 people.

I reject so many uberx basefares that I start the surge network.

Most pool pax appreciate not having to spend money they don’t have on a service they happen to need.

I enjoy using the ‘no thanks’ button.

Lastly...until there is a formal union...representing drivers....

This broadbrush assertions extolling the evils of uberpool is a bit redundant...and there are plenty of people who see the value in pool.

Focusing only on uberx ....I have missed quest $185 quest money by three rides...along with other times where my focus on uberx left me unhappy with my work conditions.


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Majority of people in the middle? Majority of people in america have no idea of what a dictator is but they accuse trump of being one. Majority have no idea what it is like to live under socialism or communism but they denounce it while voting for it. You do have one thing right. Labeling people is confrontational. Best to cower and run instead of confront the people that are tearing down a fabric of life some of us hold near and dear for the benefit of progress as defined by liberals and progressives. While i agree with you on most of the stuff you said, i recently became aware that your logic has and continues to reduce those of us that are civil and receptive on the consetvative spectrum. No more mr. Nice conservative. This all coming from someone who once voted for obama.


Who gives a crap this is a rideshare site. How many have you converted anyway? Even if I agree with you I'd tune you out. Too preachy


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

koyotemohn said:


> Respectfully...
> 
> I prefer pool.
> 
> ...


There are plenty of people who commit suicide. They are wrong. 
Working once to 4:00 a.m. and receiving 0 when you should have been paid at least a 100 for your hard work should have changed your opinion. 
Instead of money you're a 5 star driver. 
Have you checked the fare distribution on your pool trips with 3 or more pick ups? Bet not. Do it. 
Pax don't save nothing compared to what drivers lose. 
If on a pool trip you receive a ping can you tell what the surge is if any? If there happens to be a surge will the computer automatically give it to you or will it offer a reg rate to the pax? 
If you work nights should you be paid 1.5 ...Time and a half or should pax expect you to work for less by choosing pool?
If you pick up one pool and ignore the rest how much $$ will you lose compared to $$ made picking up an extra pax?
2 extra?
3 extra?
When pool ing to the airport how much do you get paid for each piece of luggage? 
When on a full pool trip do you ask pax how much they weigh? 
Do you know if you are insured when exceeding the 850 lb total weight limit on U.S. autos?
When picking up pax in a red or bus zone who pays the ticket?
Is it safer to drive city streets making many stops while touching your phone in traffic to accept multiple requests or take one pax at a time on trips that have one stop?
I could go on and on. Pool is Bad 
I know you are bored when not driving and you have fun helping out the poor poor people. You should donate your time to meals on wheels and local churches that need your car for partitioners without a vehicle and leave rideshare alone.


----------



## FTLIMITED (Oct 19, 2017)

I took an Uber Pool at 1.8X rate and picked up three riders totaling over $45 the other day. Pool is best when used to complete quests.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

UberXking said:


> There are plenty of people who commit suicide. They are wrong.
> Working once to 4:00 a.m. and receiving 0 when you should have been paid at least a 100 for your hard work should have changed your opinion.
> Instead of money you're a 5 star driver.
> Have you checked the fare distribution on your pool trips with 3 or more pick ups? Bet not. Do it.
> ...


First off no one died and made you god in regards to the life of another human being and the how's and whys of them choosing to end it. Most of our Wars are societal suicide. Our leaders find it necessary and send our youth and adults to live, work, kill and die. Some come back damaged beyond repair and choose to end their lives...sometimes those who choose suicide do so because they would rather that then to harm another with the issues they have on their plate. They are not wrong or right for doing so. We have absolutely no right to judge them...so the gaslit rhetoric of suicide has no real traction nor value to me in the context of this commentary.

Pool is here....and it's a job that either you turn down or you take. There is no unionized resistance. There is only an option for a customer to decide if they want a pool or not. And the option for the driver to take the pool or not. Uber does allow you to omit additional pax with absolutely no consequence.

A pool helps meet a quest quota...and if the quest quota isn't met they look at whether or not you took the pools. This happened last weekend and it meant 190 additional dollars...with the assurance to check back again anytime....WHY? Because the account executives see more the effort and the sincerity.

I prefer to take on a pool versus an uberx. 4 obnoxious millenials get in my property with 3 doors slammed. That is one ride that is divided 4 ways...and if they ask for aux in or whatever else and I refuse they can ding me. If the one who is sitting in front wants a freebie from Uber he/she can cry foul and critique my driving on the perception of safety...as they jibber away with their world of self important b.s.

Why pool? 4 cancels per day ((3.75x4)x6)x4 you do the math...during rush hours $3 per pickup means you focus on pool in the booster zones.

Pools surge nicely for me...pool riders also tip me from time to time.

This is just a framework to make cash with a vehicle.

So if your perspective works for you that is fine. There is no uniform solution to the matter.

If you want to stick to uberx basefare and boost wages as you wait for a surge then fine. I'm not here to judge you for the ethics concerning how you choose to contract out your services.

As per your flurry of questions concerning pool...bruh...come on.

I don't have any tickets/violations as of yet. I just get on with the goal of clocking 1000-1200 a week within the framework of my other real life work responsibilities...and in dc traffic laws are more lenient in that regard...or maybe I'm just a driver with a heightened sense of situational awareness.

The difference for me is that I prioritize the pools first and the base-fares uberx second.

As per this allegation of being bored. Please...I'm not bored. My car is an office. I have tools to work while I wait and I have absolutely no problem helping people regardless of their economic, or cultural background. I get along with most human beings until they slam my doors or ask for aux in or request multiple stops without paying for it.

Lastly when it comes to the day to day requirements of me paying for my child's education, food, shelter and other needs that I choose to address by running rideshare...you do you. Try not to act childish and tell grownups what they should and should not do in this economy....because at the end of the day...after doing rideshare for 10+ months...to me all you have is a perspective...and some parts might be valid for you...but for others they don't really pan out.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Bonuses are free money


Well, it's money earned for doing lots of crappy rides. I wouldn't classify that as "Free."



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> That was the whole design of incentives, to make you take pool.
> 
> What they steal from you in multi-pax pick ups is given back in guarantees or whatever crap they have cooking in their meth lab.
> 
> ...


Perfectly stated!



Fubernuber said:


> I really dont understand why anyone would consider taking a pool pax. These people would rather waste 10 minutes out of their life to save 2$ instead of hopping into an uber x and sit by them selves. I am allergic to this type of personality. Its not cheap. Its incrediblt stingy


I think it's closer to 20-30 minutes of their lives wasted, all just to save a few bucks. And sitting with a bunch of strangers in a car? Cheaping out on a driver? Extended car trip length?

I despise pool pax with such a burning passion.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

germainebell said:


> The last pool ride was a classic and of course the rider 1-starred me at the end due to he didn't enjoy his pool ride and had nothing to due with my service.
> 
> So it starts out when I pick him up and I see his luggage. Like anyone who request a pool and obvious they're going to the airport I ask him if he knows he requested pool and what time his flight will be. We had 2 hours for a trip that would typically takes about 15-20 mins on X. He confirms he's ok with pool so we're on our way. As soon as we pull away we get a ping for another rider. There was heavy traffic and it took about 7~8 mins to get to the other rider, but when we're about 2 blocks away they cancelled. Immediately another rider was added but we had to go back the other way against traffic and it took about another 5 mins and when we were a block away we were automatically routed to another passenger. Luckily it's on the same path so we get to the other passengers about 5 mins later, but I see it's a couple and they have 2 huge bags plus a hand bags. After playing Tetris in the trunk for 5 mins I cancel their trip and recommend they order an XL or minimum of X with so many bags.
> 
> ...


I know you wrote this a while ago but I just wanted to tell you I enjoyed reading it. So funny! I love your educational ride for the shitheel who needed an airport ride . BTW I think Pools should be disabled for any airport run or airport pickup.

People are so freaking cheap! Ugh.

You are more patient than I am, that's for sure.


----------

